# Aster American 4-4-0 (no, it's not the Reno)



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have always wanted a standard gauge American 4-4-0 that's closer to scale than the Aster Reno.
Unfortunately no manufacturer appears to be willing to mass produce such an icon of American railroading. 

Some years ago, I was able to purchase an Aster Japanese Mogul at a cheap price because it was in a horrible state - virtually a pile of junk.
Now, rather than restoring it, I modified the wheelbase to make my dream come true:

Aus 2011-09-18_American

Despite it's single cylinder, the power is more than sufficient for short mixed trains: 


Aus 2011-09-18_American

Michael


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job...she really looks the part! 

Single cylinder? what happened?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Michael, 

Great project and looking good too! 

The combine sparked an interest, specifcally the round roof whom offers this coach? 

Michael


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Single cylinder? what happened? 

Maybe nothing. Aster made two Japanese Moguls, the fiirst only had a single cylinder. 

Details here: http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/ajnrmogul.htm


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, 
Now that is a very nice 'conversion'. 
Well done. 
Interesting that yours has the 'two truck' tender, but was only a single cylinder. 
I had understood that the original 8550 JNR Mogul was single cylinder and 'one truck' tender, whilst the later Americanised version had the two cylinder with 'two truck' tender. 
Yours seems to be a 'half and half' version, unless you managed to get another truck! 
For those interested, Aster did also supply a 'kit' to add the second working cylinder for those who wanted to update their Moguls.
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting about the single cylinder...Some British modelers use a single cylinder where the prototype cylinders were between the frames (out of sight) was this engine done that way or does it only run one of the outside cylinders?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

On this one, the left hand cylinder is a normal working one, with inside slip eccentric valve gear. 
The right hand one is a dummy casing only, which houses the lubricator tank. 
Not quite sure why Aster chose to do this, but as you know, other than self starting, one cylinder works just fine. 
The boiler is quite small, so as soon as you have two cylinders, the steam is used twice as fast so you really need to have a way to add water if you want more than a short run. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

David is right, only the left hand cylinder works, the right hand is a dummy one and houses the lubricator. For the tender I acquired an additional pair of truck frames from Aster. My mixed train is an eclectic mix of brands: loco: very early Aster, flat car: MTH with lowered trucks, Kadees, plus a wooden deck, 'high-end' combine made by http://www.finescale-locomotive.co....rseas.html

Michael


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine pictured on Southern Steam Trains web site is mine. I purchased it in kit form from Harry Quirk. It was the original single cylinder kit but Harry also had the conversion kit to go with it. So it sports twin 13mm cylinders. Harry also included the extra truck for the tender. The boiler was raised 3/8" to improve firing and give a more North American look. It currently has a pair of solid brass air tanks under the running boards, the added weight helps with the traction. It will pull 12 to 15 freight cars.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry if we have taken this thread into Mogul territory, but here is a photo of mine.
I have no idea of the history, but assume that it was an 'Aster Americanised Mogul' when it started life. 
The front buffer beam (yes, Aster left both ends of the loco with the Japanese/British type buffers) has been replaced and also the bell moved from the stock position.
One day I will have to measure the cylinder diameter, but I assume that it is the original 10mm diameter as fitted to the two cylinder versions.
It also has the 'stretched tender to allow for the second truck fitted as standard to this version.
Now you compare, and see what a great job that Michael did to make it into a 4-4-0. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## themetalman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a video mine has one cylinder,good pulling engine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9jAhKsutU


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a question to all Mogul owners: how much water do you fill into the boiler? I have no manual, so I referred to the Aster catalogue which states 170 ml for the 1975 (single cylinder) model and 150 ml for the 1982 (twin cylinder) loco. Did Aster really make two different boilers? 170 ml fills my boiler up to the brim, and even 150 ml comes close.
Michael


----------

